# Favourite Comic Book Super hero



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Since we are all relative geeks around here, who is your favourite Comic Book Super hero? And why?

I have a few fav's but if I were to pick one, it probably would have to be Spider-man.

I've been a fan of his since I was a kid and I think his powers are the most unique and diverse. Spidey sense, wall crawling, super strength, web shooters (if only man made). The whole thing is just cool.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

2 favorites since 1960's:
Iron Man. Overcame adversity. Cool gadgets.
The Thing. Tongue in cheek, crude humor and It's clobberin time.

I don't know if I would call him a superhero but I loved Sgt. Rock comics when I was a big comic fan.
Politically incorrect nowadays.


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

*The Hands of Shang Chi Master of Kung Fu!!!*

As a kid my hands down favorite was Shang Chi Master of Kung Fu. I aslo really enjoyed The Green Lantern and the Justice League. I also bought alot of Spiderman. That Shang Chi was one cool customer!


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh dude, I have a ton of Shang Chi comics! They were far out! There was some absolutely astounding artwork in those issues.

Not my favourite, but an insanely underused (and super cool) character was Iron Fist. I hope they are still going to make the movie.

Favourite though, has to be Wolverine. I liked that he wasn't the glitzy, tall dark and handsome stereotypical hero, and those claws were friggin cool, bub!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Warlord.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Something about Silver Surfer always appealed - never really followed the character just the concept intrigued me. A visual form of Colin Wilson's *Outsider*.....a seminal book for me.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Carex! My dad has all but... I think 3 or 4 of the original Warlord series. I drew him a 3 x 4' poster as a gift one year. He still has it up on the wall at his house.

Ooooh, Shakira... Mike Grell was an amazing artist.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I had them all... once.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

talonracer said:


> Carex! My dad has all but... I think 3 or 4 of the original Warlord series. I drew him a 3 x 4' poster as a gift one year. He still has it up on the wall at his house.
> 
> Ooooh, Shakira... Mike Grell was an amazing artist.


Hey TR, you say Shakira and i think colombian songwriter/singer. was she a character of a comic?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Spider-Man or Batman.

Spider-man because his struggling with the dual identity is believable, and because his whole "power = responsibility" thing is interesting.

Batman because he's just a guy with cool toys.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

gastonbuffet said:


> Hey TR, you say Shakira and i think colombian songwriter/singer. was she a character of a comic?


Yes, she was a character in the Warlord comics. She was a shape-shifter who would switch between a jet-black cat (wearing a studded collar) to a beautiful black haired woman, still wearing the collar.. oh my.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

When I was wee I read 'em all but my favourite was The Fantastic Four, with Spiderman a close second.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Batman.

THREAD OVER.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I am more a fan of the artwork and stories (Sin City and Preacher come to mind).


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I liked Spiderman as a kid but I must say I like Spawn because he has been to hell & back, has a nasty past (hence the hell part) so he's an unlikely hero. Close to the Philip K Dick type heros.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

The Hulk. The whole dual-nature thing was just cool. The Grey Hulk was an interesting diversion, too.

I'd love a Spider-man vs Hulk movie.

The Hulk movie could have been the best superhero movie yet, except it was under-edited. Inside that 2-hr bloat was a 1.5-hr masterpiece.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Superman, hands down.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

As long as I can remember, I've always loved the Superman series (and subsquent movies); however, Batman is equally cool. I'd have to say they're a tie for me. Superman's idealogy and spirit of truth and justice juxtaposed with Batman's dark personal and vigilante-style of crime fighting. The world's finest team. 


















I've also been a fan of Spiderman, X-men, Iron Man, Capt. America, not to mention Captain Canuck.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I guess this opens up a whole new debate. Marvel vs. DC Comics.

And for the record, I was a huge Batman fan when I was a kid. Probably due to the fact of the Batman TV series with Adam West.

But I think that Marvel has more of a gritty side to it. DC just feels too bubble gum.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

SINC said:


> Superman, hands down.


I like Superman too, but he has too many powers. Add the ridiculous powers from the movies and he is virtually godlike.

The Hulk is kinda like the original Superman concept: can't fly but can leap far, intensely strong, and somewhat anti-establishment. Superman is a boyscout, while the Hulk is a force of nature.

I like to watch the Smallville show, despite its many flaws, because Clark isn't all-powerful or fully mature.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Superman, as he was originally known, could only leap great distances... not fly. But as time progressed, comic writers needed to give Supes something more difficult and challenging with each story. This is why his powers are so absurd. Thankfully the writers of the comic world are trying to undo that and keep him (somewhat) true to his origins, although they don't seem to want to take away his powers of flight. 

Hulk has had the same problem... grey Hulk, green Hulk, dumb Hulk, and smart Hulk. He too hand limited strength, but as time went on... he was able to move mountains (Secret Wars.)

~

I never really liked to compare Marvel vs. DC... they both had their diamonds. I just wish the comic industry as a whole would try looking beyond the spandex, ultra-buff (chesty) heros.

Oh, and Rob Liefeld sucks. Just putting it out there.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

make your own.....
http://plasq.com/comiclife/gallery/


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I'm working on it... trust me. 

I may even do my own art -- I've been getting my mad skillz polished up and everything.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Super Manny! Able to scale large vectors in a singal bound, it's Super Manny!


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Barry Allen AKA 
The Flash


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

*Super Pumpkinman*

...


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm surprised that no one's invoked the flag-wearing standards yet. Captain Canuck, any and all members of Alpha Flight, Northguard, Nelvana, Canadiana and so forth?


----------



## Rampant AV (Aug 2, 2005)

*Wolverine*

Little is known of Wolverine's past, save that it was fraught with pain and loss. Long ago, he trained as a samurai in Japan; later, he became WeaponX, an operative for the Canadian government. Today, Logan is an X-Man--using his animal-keen senses, healing factor and razor-sharp claws to help protect a world that fears and hates mutants.

Logan's life is shrouded in mystery, peppered with half-truths and anecdotal reports of unconfirmed sightings. His healing factor seems to act against the effects of aging -- which would explain why, as a man of more than 120 years, he appears to be in his mid-30s.

He now knows little of his past, except that he was working as an operative for the Canadian government when he accepted Professor X's offer to join the X-Men. Logan chose to stay on partly due to his belief in Xavier's vision for the co-existence of humans and mutants, and partly because of his attraction to Jean Grey. During his time with the X-Men, Logan has worked to regain his lost memories, but virtually every answer leads him to even more new questions.


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

You'd think I'd've remembered Logan/Wolverine.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Fritz the Cat:
http://www.bouska.com/fritz/

http://www.toonopedia.com/fritz.htm


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

DEWLine said:


> I'm surprised that no one's invoked the flag-wearing standards yet. Captain Canuck, any and all members of Alpha Flight, Northguard, Nelvana, Canadiana and so forth?


Probably because those comics were boring. But for the most part, Captain America and Captain Britain were equally dull. Patriotism and comicbooks are a poor mix. Superheroes excel when they represent the hopes of all humanity, not just one nation.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

What about Stupendous Man?


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

What does everyone think of the new Superman?


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

You are all wrong! The best Super Hero on the planet is...










Stupendous Man!!! 
Of course his super powers do need a bit of work, but it's OK, he still rules











Dammit lpkm, beat me to it! Still, he rules


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Never read *Northguard* or *Canadiana* yet, have you?


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Speaking of Superman, one little known but ridiculous power that he has is the amazing power of cohesion. When he lifts up a 20 story building, or even a house, by the corner, the amazing power of cohesion that he has, keeps the whole structure in one solid piece while he picks it up, rather than the corner just breaking off in his super-hand.

Yeah, that whole Superman thing is sooooo fake! 

My favourite super-hero when I was a kid was Batman, mainly because he was the first super-hero that I learned to draw, probably because of the '60s TV series. I remember making an image of his masked visage with toothpicks pasted onto construction paper in Grade 5. I think I always liked Batman because he was just a guy, rather than a mutant super-being. And because he was a major head case with vengeance issues.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't know what to think of that new Superman costume. What's with the plastic S emblem? And why is it in that same sort of "cell" material as the Spidey costume? Do all the heroes go to the same tailor, and get a discount if they buy the same fabric?

He's not as big as you'd think Superman would be.. but I could be wrong - I've never been the biggest Supes fan.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

DEWLine said:


> Never read *Northguard* or *Canadiana* yet, have you?


Northguard - ugliest costume ever. And Fleur de Lye? Gag!

Canadiana - silliest name ever. Costume not too impressive either. Seems like Supergirl-in-a-leatherjacket. Didn't Supergirl actually wear a leather jacket at some point?

On quick inspection neither looked original or cool.

Most Canadian heroes have too much of the red'n'white flag stuff in their costume, and look too much like a rehash of Captain America.

The best "Canadian" superhero would have to be Spawn or Wolverine. Vindicator could be in there, be her costume usually sucks, too.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

DEWLine said:


> I'm surprised that no one's invoked the flag-wearing standards yet. Captain Canuck, any and all members of Alpha Flight, Northguard, Nelvana, Canadiana and so forth?


I was a huge Alpha Flight fan - especially the original series, and the issues done by John Byrne.








It got a little odd, okay, a lot, in the later issues, but I still really liked the idea of a Canadian super team.

The second series was very well written, with some really cool art (that was weak in some spots, I'll admit).









I just found a graphic novel recapping the third series of Alpha Flight, and I'm happy to have missed it. The art looked childish and the story seemed quite weak.

Overall though, Alpha Flight is a very confused story to follow. They even referenced that (very mildly) in the second series, when they didn't know what to call Heather. Vindicator? Guardian? I think they even suggested a third name. And what's up with Mac? He's alive, he's dead, he's... an alien, he's dead, he's alive, but he's young.. My goodness.

But it didn't matter! Canadian super heroes?! Sign me up.


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Loved that cover for the first issue of the first series, and most of Byrne's run on it. Once Mantlo took over...well, it seemed like everything since then was an attempt to recover from Mantlo's work. Some of it works(as written by Hudnall and Nicieza), some of it doesn't(Furman, Seagle and Lobdell, the guy who wrote v.3)...at least not so well.

In Lobdell's case, it was a bit of a pain, because I knew he was trying. Hard. You could smell the *Due South* riffs a mile off, though, and Scott Lobdell's not in the same league as, say, Paul Haggis. Yet.

As for the second series...it was a little too much like *X-Files* in some ways for a Canadian to buy into.

Now, an *Alpha Flight* revival written by the likes of Paul Haggis -- if Marvel could get him on board -- or Robert J. Sawyer, a Toronto-based SF novelist who's got every SF award under the sun to his name by now?

_That_ would rule on the Diamond sales charts. Utterly.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

You are all slow of mind...

No one is better than Groo... Groo does what Groo does best...

http://www.groo.com/


----------



## DEWLine (Sep 24, 2005)

Yeah. Well, Groo is sort of "out of bounds" for the time being. ;-)


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Early on in my comic book buying days I loved to read Batman and Spiderman but a few years into it I found a comic book drawn right here in Canada. Cerebus in the early years was roughly drawn but got better as the series progressed, the thing that I loved about Cerebus was the well tought out story line that was delivered issue after issue. Dave Sim carried the entire 300 issue series from beginning to end and that was incredible in itself.

Laterz


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

Batman plain and simple. No super powers. Just brains, strength, willpower, and some serious abandonment issues driving this guy. Oh yeah, some cool toys and cash too.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

my favorite is Battle Pope and his Side Kick/Roomate Jesus


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Big Ethel


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

The only comics I saved from my childhood:
Peter Porker and the Spectacular Spider-Ham!
http://www.spiderfan.org/cgi-bin/cover.pl?80123,peter_porker,mt1.jpg
Oh, and a couple Web Of Spiderman #1's that I was supposed to retire off of. They're worth about 5 bucks on ebay...


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Wonder Warthog ("The Hog of Steel") by Gilbert Shelton


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

*Alternative's of the 80's*

Early in my childhood I loved Spiderman and Batman, the Unknown Soldier, Master of Kung Fu then in the early 80's I met Joel Bloom who had a comicbook store/arcade in the back of a shop on Mt. Pleasant Ave. in Toronto. He later went on to open up Pandora's Box @ Finch & Yonge.

He opened up a whole new world of 'super heroes' to me. I think one of the first was the b&w Grendal by Matt Wagner then Mage by the same artist/writer, First Comics was born and Nexus, The Badger, GrimJack, Jon Sable, I even got into Love & Rockets as it was originally a Sci-Fi/Hero comic... all these alternatives to DC and Marvel paved the way for SandMan, AnimalMan, Watchman, 

I even had the first issues of the b&w Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, (Canada's)Cerebus and of course Vancouver's own 
Reid Fleming -Wolrd's Toughest Milkman 

Ahhhh good days, I still pick-up the odd good series; Sin City, Preacher etc... just read the 1300 page graphic novel Bone with my son, too fun 


SNAFU with a ck


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I loved Spiderman because he had the same sort of real world agnst that I seemed to be going through at the time. This was unprecedented in the comic book world of the early sixties.

(All of the silly DC characters like Batman and Superman always seemed to be living in a different world...and always seemed to be fighting in a museum of giant replicas of modern day items. Batman and Robin were always chasing the bad guys around huge oversized microscopes and toasters. Superman was always batting the bad guys away by ripping the Statue of liberty from it's moorings and swinging it like a Lousiville Slugger. Or flinging the Great Pyramid at Mr. Mityezpitlek or something.)

_YYAAAAWWWNNN..._

I liked Marvel characters when that small company was sucking hind tit to the (at the time) giant DC. I liked their characters because they seemed more REAL than the DC ones!

And one of my absolute faves of all time was the THING from the Fantastic Four. Such a character! So much conflict! So much angst! Ben Grimm...a mild mannered giant who was trapped in a hideous body with unbelievable strength.

And his girlfriend, Alicia, was blind. She couldn't see how ugly he was.

The THING was stronger than tool steel...he could take on ANYONE...but, with all his great strength he still couldn't get very close to the lady he loved. For fear that she would recoil in horror from the rockwork that was his hard outer skin.

It's Shakesperean. Deep dark stuff.

Too cool for words.

And...I honestly hope someone who really CARES re-does the Fantastic Four sometime in the future. And does all of the Stan Lee-inspired complexity true justice this time around. In HD or even 3-D.

It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> (All of the silly DC characters like Batman and Superman always seemed to be living in a different world...and always seemed to be fighting in a museum of giant replicas of modern day items. Batman and Robin were always chasing the bad guys around huge oversized microscopes and toasters. Superman was always batting the bad guys away by ripping the Statue of liberty from it's moorings and swinging it like a Lousiville Slugger. Or flinging the Great Pyramid at Mr. Mityezpitlek or something.)


Next time your in a comic book shop check out Frank Miller's 'The Dark Knight Returns' or Alan Moores run on the 'The Swamp Thing' and his classic 12 issue mini series 'The Watchmen'. DC had allot of crap in the late 70's but in the 80's they turned it around and were on par with Marvel.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dark_Knight_Returns
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swamp_Thing
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watchmen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sandman_(DC_Comics_Modern_Age)

Laterz


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

MaxPower said:


> Since we are all relative geeks around here, who is your favourite Comic Book Super hero? And why?


I'm not a geek, I'm a n00b.  My fave would probably be Harry Johnson. Sure he's not a superhero, but he is still pretty cool.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

K_OS said:


> Next time your in a comic book shop check out Frank Miller's 'The Dark Knight Returns' or Alan Moores run on the 'The Swamp Thing' and his classic 12 issue mini series 'The Watchmen'. DC had allot of crap in the late 70's but in the 80's they turned it around and were on par with Marvel.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dark_Knight_Returns
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swamp_Thing
> ...


Or check out Ross/Wade's Kingdom Come! Beautiful and a great story to boot.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

Has anyone here heard about the Hardy Boys comics books? What do you guys think about that? I think it looks to anime-ish...


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

Still collect the Fantastic Four. (Over 500 issues)
Recently I've been buying Batman, especially when Jim Lee draws the book.
Frank Miller is also a great talent.
I like John Byrne when he did the X-men.
Hawkman is interesting/good art right now.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

What did you think about the Fantastic 4 movie?


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I liked it. In fact, I will probably get it for Christmas.
They changed Sue's character completely and Reed is more confident that portrayed, but overall, you get the family/superhero message Marvel, Lee/Kirby were trying to portray.
As always, the first movie sets up the ones to follow. (x-men and spiderman were better in the second movie than the first)
The Thing is dead on IMO along with Johnny.
Can't wait till the next one.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

The ending of Fantastic Four was awesome. Just like you said, its ending sets up for the sequel. I have a good feeling about part two.


----------



## Aros (Oct 25, 2005)

I would pick Batman, because he is all dark and mysterious and ninja-like
or Spawn, because he is all dark and has a wicked suit and wicked awsome powers...
i mean, who wouldn't like reflexes of chain?


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I use to LOVE the old Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles comics. Not the new ones... the original old-school black and white comics. The first 30 issues or so were really great, before they became too wishy washy with the kids cartoon. The original issues had great gritty B&W artwork and raw edgy storylines.
http://www.ninjaturtles.com/comics/mirage/volume01/20/20.htm 

As a result of TMNT, I discovered one of their guest artists, Eric Talbot, and his friend, Simon Bisley. He had a great short series called the Melting Pot. http://www.simonbisleyonline.com/images/atomika/tyler2.GIF 

That finally led me to Bisley's rendition of Lobo, one of my all time favorite characters. (dressed up as Lobo for Halloween about 10 years ago  ) http://www.simonbisleyonline.com/images/dccomics/Lobo14.jpg 

Not exactly mainstream choices as I can see from the other replies.

A7


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 16, 2004)

Superhero? No I don't think so, but Critical Maas kicked some serious ass.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

My goodness, the controversial Gretchen returns.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Tell us everything!


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

So I've developed an interest in Alpha Flight since commenting in this thread back in Oct. I bought every classic Alpha Flight comic available at the Silver Snail and New Age comics.

I was looking to discover: why was Alpha Flight such a disaster?

I still think most of the uniforms were dorky. But I have learned to appreciate some of Byrne's story arc.

I also learned: most of AF's villians were really, really lousy. A good hero requires a great villain. No such villain is found in AF. At least, not in the league of Dr Doom, Lex Luthor, or Doc Ock.

The writers cannot seem to deal with the death of James Hudson. They keep trying to resurrect him, and the associated storylines are really bad. At it's worst, AF had 4 leaders at once: Vindicator (Heather), Guardian (the original), Guardian III (a clone) and Major Mapleleaf (the dorkiest hero ever).

As a result, Heather Hudson is constantly cramped, and prevented from shining. I think Sasquatch and Shaman are really great characters. Puck was a cool concept too, but had an uber-dorky costume. Snowbird had a good story arc, sometimes.

I didn't much like most of the other characters. Sorry, Northstar fans.

But Marvel has something interesting planned for AF. They recently wiped out the entire team in New Avengers #16. But rumors are: something is coming for Alpha Flight, which is expected to make fans happy.


----------



## iNeedhelp (Oct 23, 2005)

My favourite super hero would be Spider man. He's what got me into comic books. Spider man is likeable on so many levels. Not just Spider man. But Peter Parker is a likeable character as well. Few superheroes are able to be liked when they're in their super hero form, and normally.

I'm surprised a lot of people haven't posted Superman as their favourite. A lot of people would say he's the best because he's the Man of Steel. Underneath all that skin is steel... Meaning: bullets can't hurt him. That's why Lex Luthor has to hurt him psychologically.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Kelvin Mace...

*Created by Ty Templeton and Klaus Schoenefeld*

*KELVIN MACE* is, ahem, as the title of his first adventure so proudly states, "a man who has no business being anyone's role model." In the year 2056, with skyscrapers threatening to leave the atmosphere and law and order more or less a vague memory, when you need a job done, trigger-happy private eye Kelvin Mace's your man. As he proudly states to a potential client, "Almost everything I do is needlessly violent and enormously irresponsible." And then, to drive the point home, he swats his diminutive sidekick, Fixer, out the window with a baseball bat. Violent. Yes. Irresponsible. You bet. Hilarious. Utterly.


<img src="http://www.angelfire.com/comics/dmr_comics/images/kelvinmace1.jpg">


----------

